# Replacement Tires



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I've been plowing with my 2007 Tahoe Z71 with Western 7'6" HTS for about 6 years now. I do 3 residential properties all with long driveways. I've always used and absolutely love the Goodyear Silent Armor Tires (2 sets over the 6 years). On the Tahoe they provided excellent moderate to deep snow traction and "reasonable" dry road noise.

Unfortunately Goodyear has discontinued the Silent Armor tire and I'm faced with finding a tire to provide equivalent performance. I've read through most of the tire posts - some good advice there - but here is the catch - the Z71 has a unique wheel & Tire size 265/65/18 that is not available in many of the tires recommended.

Anyone else plowing with this rim / tire size with a tire they love?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Do you have room for a 275 width tire? If so, that may give you more choices. The General Grabbers have a tread pattern similar to the one in your picture


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BFG makes an all terrain in that size... 

Move the numbers around and you can get real close to size and with and might be able to find the ones you want by going a touch skinnier or taller or what not.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Good thoughts, def need to stay with same / similar OD / rollout otherwise the computer will start throwing codes (been there done that with other vehicles)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr. Horsepower said:


> Good thoughts, def need to stay with same / similar OD / rollout otherwise the computer will start throwing codes (been there done that with other vehicles)


Why is this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr. Horsepower said:


> Good thoughts, def need to stay with same / similar OD / rollout otherwise the computer will start throwing codes (been there done that with other vehicles)


Different size tyres can get you another 100 miles per tank...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Different size tyres can get you another 100 miles per tank...


Even uphill into a stiff head wind...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Even uphill into a stiff head wind...?


I believe so...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Put these on my wifes 1500 last spring,so far so good, and put the same tire on my 2500,plowed with them on thur and they seemed just as good as my last 3 sets of duelers. https://www.tirebuyer.com/products/12667:12668/Tire?brand=falken


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac is a good choice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh said:


> Put these on my wifes 1500 last spring,so far so good, and put the same tire on my 2500,plowed with them on thur and they seemed just as good as my last 3 sets of duelers. https://www.tirebuyer.com/products/12667:12668/Tire?brand=falken
> View attachment 186304


Did you get smaller ones to get better mileage?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I got really little ones! I get like great mileage and go suuuuuper fast.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you get smaller ones to get better mileage?


 I went small on drivers side and larger on passenger side, its a perfect setup for the way I plow my lots. My mileage varies according to which way I'm turning.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice and for the couple of laughs.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr. Horsepower said:


> Thanks for the good advice and for the couple of laughs.


I'm still trying to figure out which is which...


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, that’s the real fun of it! The really knowledgeable guys blend Good information with comedy to keep it interesting.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Hard to beat a true snow tire. However, if you are 100% locked into an all-terrain tire the Mastercraft axt, Cooper AT3, Cooper atw, dick cepek Trail country, Falken wildpeak at3w, General Grabber at2, Hankook Dynapro, and the trail guide all terrain tire, are all excellent options and are reasonably priced


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

I’m not locked in. What are your thoughts on a dedicated snow tire for that truck. And do they really make that much difference. This truck gets maybe 3000 total miles per year.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

3 k a year? Throw 4 of these on https://www.treadwright.com/product...lbeycOVtVv00-NTGqiOSuYrVYXsW7ETRoCZHcQAvD_BwE


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

They make a huge difference, I went from not being able to successfully plow my steep driveway with Cooper AT3s on my 2500. I put on a dedicated studded snow tire and it is night and day difference. Currently running the Mastercraft courser MSR studded, does excellent in deep snow and packed snow. Take a look at some of the dedicated snow tire options, the Mastercraft courser MSR, Cooper M&S, Firestone winterforce LT, Hankook ipike rw11, or even the generic Arctic claw. You will be amazed at your truck's capabilities with a dedicated snow tire. Not sure what the laws are in your location regarding studs, but even a non studded snow tire is better than a all terrain. And if you're only doing 3000 miles a year I wouldn't worry about burning them off in the summer


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Also I just checked the and the Mastercraft MSR is made in a 265 65 18 size


----------



## gitrdun (Dec 28, 2018)

If it was me, I would put the Nokian Hakkapeliitta LT2 studded only if you want the best tire out there imo, but if not legal, go unstudded, closest size is 275 65 18 which is only 1/2 inch larger in diameter than your last tire. I run a tire that is 1.5 inches larger than stock,for looks only, on my 2007 Tundra, never noticed any difference except 3mph higher at 55mph, so would be almost not noticeable on yours.


----------



## Ryan03 (Dec 8, 2006)

Another vote for the studded Mastercraft MSR. I have these on my 1500 GM with a 7.6 boss plow. When we get a wet lake effect snow that puts 4 inches of slop down, everybody else on the road is sliding down hills sideways, bouncing off curbs and guard rails in they're 4x4 mall crawlers, and I literally drive around on my studded MSR's like im on dry pavement. They work that well.


----------



## eagle_eyes0217 (Jan 22, 2015)

check out cooper tires they have a 265/70r/18 that will fit


----------



## eagle_eyes0217 (Jan 22, 2015)

cooper has a at3 in the 265/65r/18


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

My girlfriend has a 05 tahoe with kenda klever AT tires. They work well in the snow and i believe we paid less than $400 shipped for them off simpletire.com. no more road noise than the wrangler HT tires we took off. She drives alot more than 3000mi a year.

I have 4 delta trailcutter M and S on the rear of my plow truck. They grip very well in snow/ice and mud. I drive this truck about 3000mi a year. I never go any where with it that its not getting somethinf put in the bed, unless the plow is on.

But i can tell you that the best tire in the world wont help you if you dont have weight in the back to really let that traction work.

For 3000mi a year get a cheap black tire with tread designed for the worst terain you will come to.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I'll throw in my vote for the Mastercraft MSR. Best dedicated winter tire I've owned.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

Running Hakapallitas, way better than the all terrains especially in ice


----------

